# Car rides?



## Motley (Jun 5, 2012)

I see lots of posts on here with pictures of your tiel perching on the steering wheel, do your birds enjoy an occasional car ride? Are they out of their cages or on your shoulder? I thought this may be dangerous cus your tiel could distract you while you drive or fly into the windscreen? :/


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

many do agree its dangerous, if your bird will sit on a seat perch like another member has made (totally awesome idea!) then its not so much of a problem, but on your shoulder or you or wheel is dangerous and distracting. if a tiel is one that doesnt sit still, then the safest place for all is in the carrier


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Only in the cage when we are traveling to go camping. I'd be too worried about Sunny getting hurt or me getting distracted!
Eta: Chickie hated being in the car period. She usually spent the entire ride clinging to her cage! We had to make lots of stops for her to eat and drink!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> if your bird will sit on a seat perch like another member has made (totally awesome idea!)


Thanks Dally  Here is a link to the car seat perch I made http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31565


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

My Cara has been for a car ride twice, once where I was driving. Both times he was sitting on my shoulder (and was good as gold) However, you are taking a risk like this.

Any kind of a sudden stop or accident will launch your bird at the windshield. In a cage I believe they would have a much better chance of survival. And yes accidents do happen, and if possible at the worst possible time.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Very tru but anytime you are riding with a pet you are taking a chance. It is the same with a dog, cat or any animal. Also, if the accident is bad enough a bird bouncing off of a cage may to get injured. break its neck on the walls or perch of the cage on inpact.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Motley said:


> I thought this may be dangerous cus your tiel could distract you while you drive or fly into the windscreen? :/


The only birds I allow on a car perch are ones that are clipped. I would never let a fully flighted bird in a car. No matter how calm. One startle from the "outside world" and It would be panicing all over the car


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a travel cage that Sunny is in for longer car rides and a carrier fo short rides. After the intial nervousness the first time, I think he now enjoys being in the car with us. He usually chirps and chatters the whole time. I think he thinks it's a little adventure.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds don't like car rides..but whenever they go anywhere I keep them in a small cage. I don't ever and wouldn't ever let my birds be free in the car. The only time any of them ever were out was just Allie. She was stressed being inside her cage for the 4 hour drive home, and my mom drove so I didn't have to worry about her destracting me.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I let Bailey (who is clipped) ride on my shoulder in the car. She hates the crate and I am more distracted when she is flipping out in the carrier as opposed to sitting calmly on my shoulder. I do not recommend this as there is a risk, but I think it is about deciding what is best for your own birds and being aware of any risks you may be taking


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> I let Bailey (who is clipped) ride on my shoulder in the car. She hates the crate and I am more distracted when she is flipping out in the carrier as opposed to sitting calmly on my shoulder. I do not recommend this as there is a risk, but I think it is about deciding what is best for your own birds and being aware of any risks you may be taking


Good post jamie. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Cinnyluver (Jul 14, 2012)

My cockatiels are all flighted so I would never try letting them out in a car.  My conure likes to sit on my lap in the car though. I keep him in a harness so he can't fly around and distract the driver.


----------



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

My boy Rudy has always traveled well. Hes been back and forth between VA and FL a couple times...long car rides. I toted him in his cage. He loved it. IMO they need to be in a cage or carrier. Not only for your safety but their safety. Enjoy the ride!


----------

